# Frozen Butter Pecan Crunch Recipe



## Raine (Aug 29, 2004)

Frozen Butter Pecan Crunch Recipe


Use your own favorite ice cream in this delicious frozen dessert. More frozen desserts and ice cream recipes below. 
INGREDIENTS:

2 cups graham cracker crumbs 
1/2 cup melted butter
2 package (3.4 ounces each) instant vanilla pudding mix 
2 cups milk 
1 quart butter pecan ice cream, softened slightly (or other similar ice cream)
8 ounces frozen whipped topping, thawed
2 Heath candy bars (1.4 oz. each), crushed 
PREPARATION:

In a bowl, combine graham cracker crumbs and melted butter. Pat graham cracker mixture into the bottom of an ungreased 9 X 13 inch baking pan; chill thoroughly in the freezer. In a large mixing bowl, beat pudding mixes and milk until well blended, about 1 minute. Fold in the softened ice cream and whipped topping; spoon over chilled crust. Sprinkle with crushed Heath bars. Freeze. Remove from freezer about 20 minutes before serving.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh wow, you've got me drooling!  This looks great!!!

 Barbara


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 19, 2004)

*frozen ice cream recipe*

Rainee
That looks great.  I can't wait to try it.  I'll share my favorite recipe with you that is somewhat similar.

Mama's Heath Pie

1 graham cracker pie crust, 9 inch
1/2 gallon Vanilla ice cream
6 Heath Toffee Candy Bars
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 cup evaporated milk
dash salt
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup light corn syrup

Spoon 1/2 of softened ice cream into pie shell.  Sprinkle 4 crushed heath bars on top.  Cover with remaining ice cream.  Freeze.

To make sauce:  Combine surgar, milk, butter and salt.  Bring to a boil over high heat.  Reduce heat and continue boiling for 1 minute.  Remove from heat.  Stir in 2 crushed heath bars.  Cool slightly.

My mom left out the corn syrup, but if I remember right it goes in with the fist ingredients of the sauce.

Spoon over individual pie slices.  Refrigerate remaining sauce.  Can reheat in microwave.

Hope you enjoy.  Thanks for your recipe


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 19, 2004)

*frozen ice cream recipe*

Rainee
That looks great.  I can't wait to try it.  I'll share my favorite recipe with you that is somewhat similar.

Mama's Heath Pie

1 graham cracker pie crust, 9 inch
1/2 gallon Vanilla ice cream
6 Heath Toffee Candy Bars
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 cup evaporated milk
dash salt
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup light corn syrup

Spoon 1/2 of softened ice cream into pie shell.  Sprinkle 4 crushed heath bars on top.  Cover with remaining ice cream.  Freeze.

To make sauce:  Combine surgar, milk, butter and salt.  Bring to a boil over high heat.  Reduce heat and continue boiling for 1 minute.  Remove from heat.  Stir in 2 crushed heath bars.  Cool slightly.

My mom left out the corn syrup, but if I remember right it goes in with the fist ingredients of the sauce.

Spoon over individual pie slices.  Refrigerate remaining sauce.  Can reheat in microwave.

Hope you enjoy.  Thanks for your recipe


----------

